# Any couples been granted NHS funding for IUI/IVF?



## Konstantinejess

I've posted on a couple of other boards so I thought I'd post on here too. 
Just wondering if any other lesbian couples have had or been granted any fertility treatments on the NHS?
I'm in the North East of England. We've been together for 5 years, I have PCOS quite bad symptoms, probably couldn't get much worse making me very depressed. I had a 23cm cyst that I had removed in 2008, I had another large cyst but they had to remove my right ovary also 
Doctor said I may need help if I wanted children but he didn't know I was in a same sex relationship. 
Saw my GP but she wasn't helpful, basically said I wouldn't be able to get any funding because you need to have tried 'naturally' for 2 years first, or have 12 tries with IUI which cost over a grand each, and I know it doesn't have a very high success rate, so I'd assume with me only having one ovary, that rate would be even lower? Because of how it's done in comparison to IVF which I'm guess would have the same chance of success because of how THAT'S done. So I didn't think that was very fair, just to be refused straight away, without even having any tests or anything, wouldn't even refer me to the hospital and said I'd need to refer myself. She was only really taking into consideration that I'm with a woman, and when I said about my problems she just basically said they aren't fertility problems. And I've been reading on here and other websites about people with similar problems to me who were granted the funding. 
I've emailed my local CCG but had an email today saying they are on leave or something until next month so I'd have to wait until then for a further reply, but I'm actually waiting for another reply from my CCG because this email I sent was initially sent to something different, but got forwarded to them, if that makes sense, lol. 
So I'm just going to wait for a reply from my other email and make an appointment with a different GP for a second opinion, and see if they will actually refer me. 
Just feel like I always have bad luck, as a lot of people probably think they do, and just always have negative things said to me. =[
So any further advice would be appreciated =]


----------



## Rainbowstace

Hi really sorry to hear about your struggle - I don't have much experience as my partner and I are just in early stages but we just had an nhs referral from our gp as I have endometriosis. 

I would definitely seek a second gp opinion first but another option could be to refer yourself for the initial consultation and then discuss funding with the clinic. The clinic I am going to offer both nhs and private. 
I know it is different but when I was teying to get my Endo diagnosis my gp refused an nhs referral and said it wasn't Endo I paid privately to see my consultant he then transferred me to nhs and six years later he is still my consultant. I know it means some expense but might be worth speaking to the clinic for some help 

Best of luck xx


----------



## Konstantinejess

Ok thanks for the advice. 
For a consultation at one of the hospitals near me costs £217 so if I pay that to see someone I can still discuss funding? I just thought if you paid to see someone then that meant you had to go private?
That's good then if you can discuss the funding, I might do that instead.


----------



## bk2013

hi
sorry to hear about your struggles.
i can't speak directly about your struggles but this is how we found things.
we are in the north east and we spoke to our GP about being referred to Hull clinic to see if we could get NHS funding but he said we probably wouldn't.
Wouldn't give a real reason.
So we self-referred and paid for the initial consultation but were told we wouldn't be able to get tx on NHS due to my BMI being slightly over 30.
So we are going down the private route.
BUt if you pay for your initial consult i do believe you can then discuss all options including funding. Each PCT is different i believe so it could depend on which PCT you fall into.
Good luck with your journey x


----------



## Konstantinejess

Thank you, we'll I'll wait a few more days to see if I get another reply by email and then book an appointment to see another GP. 
It's frustrating not knowing whether or not your eligible so I just want an answer and then I'll feel more relaxed knowing. 
We don't mind paying if that meant there would be a positive outcome, it would just mean saving for a while, and it would be my partner paying because I'm not working, and I know one try of IVF is basically 4 grand so that would take some months to save. 
Also, is there any differences with having IVF on the NHS and having it private? If so what are they?
As I know that on the NHS there can be a long wait, is that the same when going privately?
And I read somewhere that on the NHS they will only transfer 1 embryo, so if you have it done privately do you have the choice of more?
Hope that makes sense and I'm basically new to all this. 
Thanks again.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

We got funding and are in a same-sex couple, but only because I couldn't get pregnant naturally. The NHS funds based on subfertility; if you could get pregnant naturally (in theory) then you would be unlikely to receive funding - but it is worth a go.


----------



## bk2013

i'm not sure if there is any difference on how many embryo's they will transfer between nhs funded and privately funded.
re: waiting times - i think it may depend on the clinic - they may be able to advise on waiting lists for both nhs and private patients.

it is all very expensive but if it works then it will all be worth it.
just remember privately there is the cost of the tx but then ontop is meds, scans, blood tests, consultation fees and i am sure there is more
but off the top of my head cant for the life of me think what the 'more' is.

anyway good luck x


----------



## Konstantinejess

Thank you. 
Sorry, what is tx?


----------



## bk2013

Sorry tx is short for treatment.
I'm still getting used to all the abbreviations!!
There is a link to useful abbreviations somewhere - will post the link if I can remember where it is.
X


----------



## bk2013

Here is the link hopefully...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0


----------



## Konstantinejess

Ahh thank you, hopefully I'll get some answers soon.


----------



## floralou

It is entirely down to your postcode, nothing more.

We are eligible for nothing here in the Midlands. We have to self fund 6 IUIs first.

Our friends in the same situation (PCOS) in the North West get 3 IVF goes for free.

It sucks!


----------



## Konstantinejess

That does suck, I mean, you can't help where you live!
Everyone should be considered!
Just what annoyed me was the fact that my GP didn't even take into account about my problems, only the fact I'm in a same sex relationship.


----------



## floralou

Yeah that's annoying!

Where I used to live, they'd do all the investigations as they would for a hetero couple...so progesterone tests, ultrasounds, internal scans, clomid and even ovarian drilling...but if all that failed then my GP openly admitted she didn't know what would happen next. Then we moved! Seriously considered moving again - it's cheaper than fertility treatment!


----------



## Konstantinejess

Well I don't mind if I had tests like that, and then they said I couldn't have the funding after testing me, I'd just like to at least be given a chance, you know? Not just be told no immediately without any testing even though I only have one ovary which I was told still has cysts on it because of the PCOS, and I'm worried incase something else was to happen, to my remaining ovary, then I'd never be able to have a baby that's from me.


----------



## Rainbowstace

Hey I am going through this at hartlepool aru, just been referred by our gp I'm getting all the tests done then when we see consultant will discuss funding I'm under the impression if tests are fine then funding won't be offered fir treatment and vice versa xx


----------



## Konstantinejess

Hiya that's good to hear I hope you get on well with your consultation hopefully this different GP I'll be seeing on 17th September will be willing to refer me to the hospital for tests too.


----------



## Pinktink

I was tempted to just say I have been having sex with my partner for years with no contraception and no pregnancy and if that's the rules for straight couples then I intend to be treated the same but tbh didn't want to wait for the fight when we could go private straight away


----------



## Konstantinejess

Did you just go private? We probably will too if my next GP visit doesn't go well.


----------



## emwil

Hi Konstantinejess

My DW and I went to Homerton after referral from our GP, but we were denied NHS treatment and referred to the Herts & Essex Fertility Centre for private treatment instead. We had waited 4 months just to get the appointment and felt it was all taking way too long on the NHS anyway, so we bit the bullet and went private. 

My wife had already suffered 2 x failed IUIs at the London Women's Clinic so at that point we were keen to try something with a much higher chance of success and IVF does offer that.

As far as I know every primary care trust operates discreetly with regards to awarding funding. Stonewall has published a decent guide called NHS Fertility Treatment that you can find on Google easily, this states that:

The National Institute for Clinical Excellence's (NICE) new guidance says that couples must attempt to conceive before being considered for NHS treatment. Opposite-sex couples are expected to try and conceive through sexual intercourse for 12 months before being considered. This is obviously not an option for female same-sex couples.

The NICE guidance therefore expects female same-sex couples to have tried to conceive six times using artificial insemination (funded themselves, not by the NHS) before they would be considered for NHS funded fertility treatment.

The guidance does not stipulate whether couples need to try and conceive using a fertility clinic, or whether attempts to conceive at home with donor sperm makes you eligible for NHS treatment. This is a decision for your local NHS trust to make. Many NHS trusts will require same-sex couples to use fertility clinics to conceive before considering funding treatment, meaning many same-sex couples will need to pay fees before being eligible for NHS funded treatment.

Your NHS trust will make its own decision about whether they expect you to try and conceive six times at a clinic (for a fee) or at home (for free). Stonewall expect many trusts to say you have to try to do so at a clinic as they will want you to try to conceive using a safe and clinically effective method of conception using approved and tested sperm.

Even if you have tried to conceive six times you still may not be eligible for NHS funded treatment in your local area. Your local NHS trust will have a number of other criteria that you may also need to meet before they will fund treatment. These can include things like your age, whether you smoke and other lifestyle factors such as alcohol consumption and levels of fitness.

I hope this helps, good luck  x


----------



## Vicky1986

Hi there, just read all your posts. Sorry to hear about some struggles this journey seems to be a roller coaster of emotions for everyone  
My partner and I have been granted NHS funding, im in as me sex couple and I also have PCO. We were referred to a clinic called Bourn Hall in Wymondham. Which is ideal for us as were in the Norwich area. They are very good and we seem to be speeding through the process, going through a cycle of Buserilin at the moment.
Its good to talk about similar experiences with other people, I have posted on a couple if other pages but no replies as of yet   
Xx


----------



## ssltw

Thanks for your post Vicky1986, this is so encouraging. We are on the Norfolk/Suffolk border and waiting to hear back about funding - if we are successful we will probably be referred to Wymondham too so I'm so glad to hear you've had a good experience. Best of luck 

We've got a really helpful GP, who has previously helped a lesbian couple with funding while living in London so she has some experience with this kind of thing - we recently moved here from Brighton was I was expecting a country GP who would turn us away straight away! Tests through the GP have confirmed that I have PCOS, but that I'm currently ovulating, so it's going to be a long shot to get NHS funding. All of my tests should be back now, so fingers crossed we should hear back soon! 

How long did it take for you to hear back about NHS funding after your intitial appointment/tests?

Stacey


----------



## rainbows_treasure

We got funding for six tries of IUI but after 3 they changed us to IVf and we have been funded for three but I have fertility problems think the laws changed now and they dont class u as having a problem if u are a lesbian aparently dont get it but thats what my friends have been told xx


----------



## ssltw

Yes that's what I've read too, apparently even lesbians have to 'try' for a minimum amount of time too - something tells me that it doesn't matter how hard we try, it's not going to happen!  
We're still waiting to hear back from our GP following my blood tests etc, how long did you wait before you heard anything? I've been told that I have PCOS, which may qualify me for funding, but we haven't heard whether we've been submitted for funding approval. Our GP seems to be determined to give it a go and try to get us funding, but it's all down to the PCT. It's now been almost 2 weeks since my last test results came in, so maybe I'll give them a ring to find out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## rainbows_treasure

I totally agree ive got pcos one ovary as i had a demoid cyst and alot of scare tissue i feel that some docs think just go sleep with a guy if u want a baby.  I also think its a postcode lottery were are u based? We waited a while maybe a month but I did keep pushing things keep me updated hope u get funding gud luck hun   xx


----------



## ssltw

Thanks, good luck to you too! We're based on the Suffolk/Norfolk border. We went for an initial consultation at the London Women's Clinic a few months ago, where the scan showed that I had the appearance of PCO, which I half expected after irregular cycles for years, weight problems etc. Then the GP did some blood tests and confirmed PCOS, but said that I'm still ovulating, which means that it might not be serious enough to be granted funding but she would try. I'm not sure how it works to be honest!
Good to know that it took yours a month, I'll give them a bit more time in that case!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Just wanted to say don't give up on the idea of funding - obviously you can't try naturally so you cannot prove you can't get pregnant but likewise, the NHS cannot prove that you can either. Push for as many tests as you can, especially those that check your tubes, as you have no way of knowing if they're ok and you're entitled to tests if you want them. If your GP is unsupportive, try to find another.


----------



## ssltw

Received our referral letter yesterday for an appointment at the local hospital's subfertility unit. There was no further information, so I'm unsure if this means we've been granted funding, or whether this is for further investigation to find out whether we qualify. I have no idea if the appointment will include tests, scans etc or is just a chat - think I might have to give my GP a ring and try to find out some more information. Our appointment isn't until 3rd December, which feels like such a long wait! Fingers crossed this is a good sign though   

Stacey


----------



## Konstantinejess

Hey everyone I haven't been on here a while as I've been on holiday nearly a month. 
I have an appointment on 4th December with my GP, she sent a funding request a couple of months ago so I'm guessing it's about that, about 'a letter' apparently,but when I was granted funding for laser hair removal I just received a letter in the post saying I'd been accepted, so I don't know, hate waiting. 
Good luck to the rest of yous.


----------



## Brighton24

We went to see GP in August. She did not see any reason not to refer us. She was very efficient which was such a relief. All blood tests done and I have recent AMH and Antral follicle count scan already which are still in date. So, we got a letter a few weeks ago to say appointment a local fertility unit on 10th December. However, not sure if this will be to be told they will check my tubes and check I am ovulating and send us on our way...or whether they will actually offer treatment. I know of another same sex couple this happened to. I want to go straight to IVF and so do not want or need to have tubes checked. 

Anyway, it has been quite a wait but glad to have gotten this far. Will be very keen to know outcomes of all your appointments this week so we know what to expect and more so, can compare notes!


----------



## Konstantinejess

Thanks for sharing your progress on my post. 

I have not had any blood tests or scans yet as it has not been mentioned to me so far about needing any, so I was thinking maybe that's why she wants to see me? At what point did you guys have any first tests or scans?
Do you have them before you go to a fertilitly clinic?


----------



## Brighton24

GP did baseline hormone profile i.e. day 1-5 FSH ,LH and Oestradiol. Prolactin and thyroid function was also checked and then the screening tests which are;

HIV
Hep B surface antigen
Hep B core antibody
Hep C antibodies
Rubella
Chlamydia
And Pap smear (if one has not been done within the last 3 years).

No scans were done. These viral screening tests are the standard tests that are required at any clinic offering treatment. The first 4 are valid for 2 years. Rubella immunity is more of a 'once immune always immune' however, it can dwindle a bit with time so worth re checking if you are having treatment every 5 years or so (probably down to your consultant). 

So, all of these are in place prior to the GP making the referral. I looked online to check local criteria for referral, so GP had all this info for me before sending off referral. My Chlamydia test had not come back however, so she must have sent it off anyway. 

Our GP was so, so helpful and efficient. Really hope this continues to be our experience. 

Perhaps your GP is going to do these tests for you now. Keep us posted.


----------



## Brighton24

P.S. reason I have scans are because we started treatment earlier this year at a private clinic before even considering asking for a NHS referral.


----------



## Konstantinejess

Wow I didn't know so many tests are needed!
Sorry if I sound dumb but how are the screening tests done?


----------



## Brighton24

HIV, the three hepatitis tests and rubella are blood tests. Chlamydia is either done as a urine test or a vaginal swab (could be done at the same time as a smear test. You can do chlamydia swab yourself though.

These are basic screens and depending on your clinic there may be additional ones though for NHS referral I would expect these would certainly be done.


----------



## ssltw

Hi everyone,

I also had all of the screening tests that are listed above done, and was subsequently referred to the sub-fertility clinic at our local hospital. After a very long 6 week wait we finally had our appointment yesterday. Unfortunately it doesn't look like good news - they asked quite a few questions and carried out a scan as I had a scan privately at the London Women's Clinic earlier this year which showed the appearance of polycystic ovaries, and they wanted to see for themselves. The scan confirmed evidence of PCO on both ovaries, but the doctor said that as my blood tests showed that I'm currently ovulating naturally I probably won't qualify for funding. I also don't have any of the other symptoms of the syndrome, eg acne or excess hair growth, and you need to have 2 of these to be diagnosed with the syndrome rather than just PCO.

They have done another blood test to check my AMH, and are booking me in for a HyCoSy which will probably be in about 6 weeks, to check that all my tubes and bits are working. If these don't show up anything it looks like that's the end of the road for NHS!

Good luck to the rest of you, think it's back to the drawing board for us..

Stacey


----------



## Brighton24

ssltw - Sounds liked a mixed meeting for you. I have a feeling this will happen to me too. Your signature suggests that you've had blood tests to confirm that you have PCOS? From what you are saying though...even if you had a diagnosis of PCOS, if you are ovulating naturally then this will disqualify you for funding? Do you have regular periods?

I have been under an endocrinologist for PCOS. I definitely have the syndrome and I do ovulate but not all the time or regularly. My AMH is 49, which is classic PCOS. 

I would definitely let them do as much investigation as possible as it will save you further down the line at a private clinic. If your screening is done as you say and a HyCosy and AMH you could start treatment pretty quickly at a private clinic. I know it is disappointing not to get NHS funding though and this part is frustrating. 

Thanks for posting this up date though. Do you mind me asking which hospital/region you are in? It seems to vary!

B


----------



## Brighton24

Stacey - Just re read and see where you are living. Disappointed for you, but still glad you ve had the support of the GP and they are still carrying out investigations etc.


----------



## Konstantinejess

I got denied for funding  
We will just start to save now.


----------



## ssltw

Brighton24- thanks for your comments, it's nice to hear from someone in the same boat! 
I have had a couple of scans which have both shown polycystic ovaries, which was to be expected as i've had irregular periods for years. In my early twenties it was often 8-12 weeks between, but at the time I figured it was just because I was young(!) and put up with it. I then lost almost 4 stone a couple of years ago and they became much more regular, now they are usually somewhere between 28 and 35 days. Still not regular, but regular enough according to the doctor! I had blood tests a couple of months ago to check my hormone levels, which the GP said indicated that I have PCO but that I am ovulating.
According to the hospital, if you're ovulating then it's very unlikely that you'll get funding. My main issue is that ovulation seems to be all over the place, home tests rarely pick up anything!
Oh well, should get the results of AMH soon and hopefully HyCoSy in the next few weeks. Looking at the list of costs at a private clinic that we're looking at, all of the tests that I've had probably would have amounted to close to £1000, so at least we've saved that!
Good luck to everyone


----------



## Brighton24

Konstantine, 

That sounds really disappointing for you given you have PCOS and only one ovary!! I am really sorry to hear this. 

Stacey - Does sound frustrating but good that you are taking the positive from this too in terms of having most of the pre investigations out of the way saving you time and some money. In fact, periods between 28-35 days is classed as regular. For PCOS they are classically anything longer than 35 days...which is probably what the doctor could have informed you. Again, this is a good sign that perhaps your PCOS is not too severe - Still a partner who can not provide you with the sperm is a significant issue!! 

My periods occasionally (once a year have been 31 days, but am taking metformin and this helps to regulate the cycle although I can go up to 41/2 days and feel that this will be entirely down to the consultant and policy at our local clinic! Postcode lottery really). 

I'll let you all know but both your experiences have helped me prepare to be a bit disappointed. Thank you for updating on here.


----------



## ssltw

Brighton24 - Yes I've been really happy with 35 days, before my weight loss it was usually 60 days plus, but apparently I have kick started them by losing weight! But yes, the lack of sperm is the significant issue, and doesn't seem to make any difference. The general attitude from the NHS seems to be that if you are able to get pregnant, then the lack of sperm is not their issue it's yours - so basically it's your choice if you decide to not sleep with a man! Maybe that's just me being a bit frustrated with the situation


----------



## Brighton24

Sorry it took me a while to update. We were treated very well at our appointment. Doctor wants me to start with IUI clomid and there will be enough funding for a few tries at this and then for one full cycle of IVF. My partner was particularly impressed with her.  So, I have to have HSG and then move froward from there. 

Feel very lucky given your experiences. It really does seem to be a postcode lottery.


----------



## 2mums1978

Hi, I'm new here so still trying to understand the lingo! I'm 35 yr old lesbian, in a relationship. My partner and I have started the IVF route and found our journey so far so good! My GP  referred us stratiht away. Went to our local fertility clinic where they did all my routine tests which have come back all clear   

We are now waiting for our first consultation with a private clinic in Manchester through the NHS which is in a weeks time! I have no idea what happens now but hopefully we get the treatment?? 

We are keeping our fingers crossed our experience continues to be positive


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*2mums*, best of luck. Hope everything goes smoothly for you's xx


----------

